# Why do black people riot and steal so often?



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

&#8216;Lottery winner&#8217; causes riot at Ohio coat store
Woman&#8217;s promise to pay for everyone&#8217;s purchases ends up being a hoax


updated 6:42 p.m. PT, Wed., Oct . 14, 2009

COLUMBUS, Ohio - A woman being driven around in a rented limousine pulled up at a coat store and announced she'd won the lottery and would pay for everyone's purchases, police said, but she ended up causing a riot when customers realized it was a hoax. 

Angry customers threw merchandise around and looted, leaving the store looking as though a hurricane had passed through it, police said. 

Linda Brown was arrested Tuesday after an hours-long shopping spree that began when she hired a stretch Hummer limousine to drop her off at a Burlington Coat Factory store, police Sgt. Lt. Michael Deakins said. Brown walked to a cash register and loudly announced she had won the lottery and would pay for each person's merchandise up to $500, he said. 

By the time employees realized Brown didn't have any cash to pay, police said, she already had taken off in the limo. 

That's when angry customers, realizing they weren't getting free coats, began throwing merchandise on the floor and grabbing clothes without paying for them, Nace said. 

"Everybody was like, 'I still want my free stuff,' and that started the riot," he said. "It looks like (Hurricane) Katrina went through the store." 

Police said they have no way of tracking down the customers who stole items and fled, but they're reviewing surveillance video. 





â&#8364;&#732;Lottery winnerâ&#8364;&#8482; causes riot at coat store - Weird news- msnbc.com


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

Cause we hate your cracker asses! 

Dude, you are barking up the wrong mother fucking tree...


----------



## del (Oct 15, 2009)

why are people named godboy complete asshats?

*shrug*


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2009)

They do it just to piss you off.


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> They do it just to piss you off.



It's a good cause.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2009)

Elutherian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > They do it just to piss you off.
> ...



Just wait 'til they set their sites on PI.

WoooooHOOOO. That'll be a fun riot.


----------



## rdean (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm just trying to figure out why the children of parents who teach "abstinance only" have so many STD's and their little girls are always preggers.  Where is this "bad example" coming from?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

I think they do it because their culture is in shambles right now. Every time you here about one of these stories, its always groups of black people commtting the crime. Why do YOU think this is the case? 

Ill assume any posters that simply insult me and avoid the question, either dont have the balls to approach the subject, or they just dont have an answer for it. 

Its funny that any time a person questions the moral values of black people, they are immediately branded as a racist. Im a realist, and im not going to pretend like everything is honky dory in the black community. Now grow some balls and discuss this problem.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Elutherian said:


> Cause we hate your cracker asses!
> 
> Dude, you are barking up the wrong mother fucking tree...



You are saying black people riot and steal because they hate white people? Which tree should i be barking up? Your comments make no sense.


----------



## raceright (Oct 15, 2009)

Often wonder what would of happened if the Black man would have thanked the white man for giving up all those lives during the civil war instead of hating the white man for buying them from the Kings in Africa.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2009)

Maybe they are still mad about these cartoons  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH4ivOyO0PQ]YouTube - racistcartoonclips[/ame]


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Maybe they are still mad about these cartoons
> 
> YouTube - racistcartoonclips



Nope, too obscure. No one has seen those cartoons in decades. Certainly no one in the store that day has seen these cartoons, and even if they did, they werent thinking about cartoons at the time, they were thinking about free stuff. 

The question is, why were they ALL so quick to steal? It would be one thing if one or two people took advantage of a chaotic situation, but when everyone in the store starts doing it, that is a cultural problem.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2009)

Well maybe they are still mad about this movie "Birth of a Nation" that won best picture in 1915

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXlWwYNCO-8]YouTube - ArrivÃ©e du Ku Klux Klan-Birth of a Nation[/ame]


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Maybe they are still mad about these cartoons
> 
> YouTube - racistcartoonclips



"Uh, he say boom-titty-boom-titty-boom-titty-boom" "Oh"



OK, I don't care who you are, that shit's just funny.


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > Cause we hate your cracker asses!
> ...



White people steal shit too, and they can riot... maybe you didn't watch the G20 in Philidelphia.

I got a better question... Why are white people so damn crazy about saying "African-American"? That's too fucking long for anybody to say... just as long as you don't call me ******, I don't really give a shit. I ain't never been to Africa... call me an African-American and I'm liable to call you a fucking moron.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

Elutherian said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



Great point. Many of friends hate the African-American tag They're Americans plain and simple.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2009)

Elutherian said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



Is nagger OK?


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



LOL

I love South Park... that episode is one of my favorites. 

But no... no I wouldn't recomend calling me a nagger.


----------



## beowolfe (Oct 15, 2009)

Probably for the same reason white people steal and start wars...  because they can.  Isn't that why anyone does anything!

You're either totally ignorant of human nature or a bigot just fishing for a reaction.  Either way, go away godboy.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 15, 2009)

I was just in Walgreens and dropped my wallet.  I realized it was gone maybe two minutes later but it was nowhere in the store.  Someone snagged it that quickly and there wasn't a black person in the store.  Go figure.

There goes your theory.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2009)

Do you know why Black parents don't want their kids to marry Mexicans?

Because they are afraid if they have children.

When they grow up, they will be too lazy to steal


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 15, 2009)

Elutherian said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



One of my black friends called me ****** a few days ago.  I had to laugh out loud.


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



We slip up some times. But trust me, it's a good thing if he felt comfortable enough around you to say it.

I call everyone a ******, cause it's a funny ass word.


----------



## Douger (Oct 15, 2009)

Elutherian said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



If you were half Chinese could I call you a Chigger.
I used to have a white cap with red letters " HONKEY" for my homeboys back in da rayro biddin daze.We B biddin rayrose fo da Norfuckin Western Rayro N shit
Tyme to go hab my ass a noddahead. Word up ?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2009)

Douger said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



WTF is a rayro?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



White people didnt come up with the term "African American". Black people came up with it because they had problems with people using the word colored, or even black, sometimes. White people call black people African American only because thats what was requested by black people. Jesse Jackson popularized the term in the late 80's, so your anger over it should be directed at him.


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



Man, I'm black and from Detroit and I don't understand half the shit he just said.


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



I ain't Jesse Jackson's bitch... he can say what he wants, but he don't have no control over what I think or do. 
I doubt all white people take their orders from Pat Robertson.


----------



## jillian (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Lottery winner causes riot at Ohio coat store



I have a better question... why do racist jerks post threads asking silly racist questions?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> I was just in Walgreens and dropped my wallet.  I realized it was gone maybe two minutes later but it was nowhere in the store.  Someone snagged it that quickly and there wasn't a black person in the store.  Go figure.
> 
> There goes your theory.



I never said only black people steal. You are debating me over things we all know i didnt say. My theory was only suggesting that the reason black people are almost always the ones responsible in situations where people riot and steal, is because their culture has taken a turn for the worse over the past few decades.

Enough with the racist accusations already. Lets just have a reasonable conversation about this problem in the black community. Certainly white people have issues they need to deal with as well, but that is another thread topic... this one is about why black people steal in masses. We have seen MANY examples of this over the past 10 years, so quit pretending like it doesnt exist. Its dishonest.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 15, 2009)

Why do hillbillies fuck their own sisters?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2009)

Elutherian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



I got about 90% of it from context, but rayro is throwing me for a loop.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> this one is about why black people steal in masses.



Is this really an issue?

I was raised Catholic, and still attend some masses when my parents are in town. No offense, but I rarely see any black people there. Sometimes none. Do they really steal everytime they attend one?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



It doesn't bother me in the slightest. If you get your head out of your racist ass, you may notice I was talking about my friends hating that term. Is your alias Jay Canuck?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> Why do hillbillies fuck their own sisters?



They can't run as fast?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



railroad


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Elutherian said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Like it or not, Jesse Jackson speaks for black people. Hes made a long living off of doing so. Why be angry at white people for simply doing what was requested by Jesse and MANY other black people at that time?

I was in high school when this term became popularized, and the reason it was popular is because at that time the black communities love for "the motherland" was in full effect. It was all about Africa and you would see patches on clothing in the shape of Africa, and people would wear those Africa shaped medallion things, and they would wear the red, white and green colors in their clothing, also to signify their love for Africa. Take a look at the rap videos from that time. That shit was wildly popular. Watch a few episodes of Fresh Prince of Bellair, they all were into it as well. It was a huge fad at that time and i remember it well since i went to a predominently black school.

Its amazing to me that white people were asked to use such a wordy term to call black people and we complied with that request, and now you pretend as though its their fault and it was a racist agenda. Stuff like this is extremely frustrating.


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> Why do hillbillies fuck their own sisters?



Now that's just not true... they fuck their own COUSINS... and that's just cause they don't know no better. Everybody down there is related.


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Jesse Jackson don't speak for me... in case you were wondering I am an individual capable of coming up with my own thoughts and ideas.

I was alive when shit was like that, but I never fell for it. I had no love of Africa then, or now. I'm American, and I'm black. 

I was trying to inject some humor into the conversation, but your ignorant ass apparently takes that shit personally, so I'll just keep it stone cold serious for the rest of this thread. As long as that's alright with you massa?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



Ahh, OK. Now the sentence makes sense.


----------



## del (Oct 15, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



through my studies of the film "the sand pebbles" i believe he meant *railroad*

fucking roundeye


----------



## chanel (Oct 15, 2009)

None of my black friends say "African American".  They think it's stupid.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Elutherian said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



When you go around calling people "ingorant ass" or suggesting that white people are responsible for the racist term African American, im not sure how else i can take it, other than personally.

Cant you debate this subject with clear and rational thinking? Whats with all the racist stuff you keep adding to this discussion? Enough with the "massa" comments already. It would be nice to have a normal mature conversation.

Is anyone out there capable of discussing this topic without resorting to racist cliches? This is getting really pathetic now. I thought USMB posters were capable of this kind of thing, but so far ive only attracted people that want to make racist comments.


----------



## del (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



maybe you can find someone else in a white hood and the two of you can have a nice, long talk.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...




You ask a racist question, you get racist answers.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



I asked a very  fair question, and its becomiong apparent that every one of you agrees that there is a problem and you are too afraid to seriously discuss it, therefore you resort to the age old tactic of avoiding the topic by simply accusing people of being racist.

You think im racist? Who gives a fuck what i am? How would that change anything about this problem in the black community? If you have no case to stand on, im certain you will continue with your petty little remarks. At some point there will be a clear thinking person that will come along and actually make a real point.

The reason black people have a problem in the first place is because no one is brave enough to point those problems out and logically discuss them.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



By the way, you only get racist answers from racists.


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



You don't go asking a question like "Why do blacks riot and steal?" and get away without being called a racist. What if I asked the question "Why do jews like money?"? I'd be surprised if I didn't get a hebrew foot stuck up my ass.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Elutherian said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



Fine, and now youve called me a racist. Now that thats out of the way, would you care to discuss the topic or would you prefer to sweep it under the rug and pretend as though nothing is wrong? I doubt you have anything useful to add to the debate, so i wont be holding my breath.

For the record, that is NOT the title of this thread. You reworded it to make it sound worse than it really was. Its dishonest.

Have you seen me use racial slurs? Have i called people crackers or used any other racist name since this thread started? You keep pointing the racist finger at me, but you are the only one who has been acting like one.


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



There ain't no subject to discuss. It just ain't true. Blacks don't riot and steal any more than whites... so what exactly do you want me to debate. Your premise is bullshit.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Elutherian said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



...but you know i can easily start posting news stories  about all the riots in black communities where they began looting like crazy. You cant come up with even half as many stories about white people doing it, and white people outnumber black people in the US about 10 times over. Would you like to be honest about this or do i have prove my point by doing exactly what i just said?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Name 2 situations in the past 10 years where there was a riot by a predominently white community, where there was MASS looting. Theres always something stolen during a riot, so any incident where something was stolen wont do. You need to come up with a situation where looting was the primary function of the mob.

WTO riots do not count, as very few people looted anything.


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Well for starters... ya'll seem to like killing Arabs in the middle-east. The Iraq and Afghan wars are a shit-load worse than any gang riot I've seen. And I was alive in 68.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Elutherian said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



Thank you for this cop out. You proved my point brilliantly. You couldnt prove your claim that white people do it as much as black people, which should be of no surprise to intelligent people. Im also pleased that you showed your true colors by proving you dont have the credibility to admit when you are wrong.

Ok, you bore me now. You dont need to respond any further.

NEXT!


----------



## REVxERIK (Oct 15, 2009)

bernie madoff, enron. george fucking bush.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> bernie madoff, enron. george fucking bush.



Uh, i think you are in the wrong thread. We are talking about communities rioting and looting.


----------



## REVxERIK (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> > bernie madoff, enron. george fucking bush.
> ...



my bad.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 15, 2009)

Elutherian said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...





yes *liberal white people tore up Philadelphia. * Conservative have peaceful protests and they pick up after themselves too.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Elutherian said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



You reckon all the rioting done every year after a northern team wins the Stanley cup is done by black people? How about when a northern college wins a football or basketball championship?

At least when there are "black" riots, its usually about a perceived injustice. Whether or not the injustice actually exists. When white people riot, its because their sports team won or lost. Even though I disagree with all rioting, all in all I would prefer the injustice riot, since it actually has a bit more social importance.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Name 2 situations in the past 10 years where there was a riot by a predominently white community



Phillies world series riot in 2008

Montreal NHL riot in 2008.

I didn't even have to go back more than ONE year you racist asshat.


----------



## ddye (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Name 2 situations in the past 10 years where there was a riot by a predominently white community, where there was MASS looting. Theres always something stolen during a riot, so any incident where something was stolen wont do. You need to come up with a situation where looting was the primary function of the mob.
> 
> WTO riots do not count, as very few people looted anything.


I eagerly await your next thread, lamenting the fact that there is no White Miss America pageant.

Doug


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Elutherian said:
> ...



Um, Chicago Bulls riots anyone? There was no injustice there, in fact they actually won the title. There wasnt what i would consider "mass looting" in this example though, i was just pointing out that black people do the normal riot thing as well as doing the mass looting riot thing.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

ddye said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Name 2 situations in the past 10 years where there was a riot by a predominently white community, where there was MASS looting. Theres always something stolen during a riot, so any incident where something was stolen wont do. You need to come up with a situation where looting was the primary function of the mob.
> ...



Normal white people dont lament that there is no white miss america. Ive never once in my life heard of anyone complaining about this. Its funny that you mention this though, seeing how black people got upset when a white girl won Miss Hampton for the first time in their schools history. The timing of your little jab could not be worse, since this happened less than a week ago. Since she won this contest, shes been insulted and treated poorly by the black students. Its appauling behavior.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDxpztcKv20]YouTube - Crowning Of First White Miss Hampton Unversirty At A Majority Black University Divides Campus[/ame]

Heres a good pic that pretty much tells the story. Check out the look on their faces....







Have a recent video of a community of white people complaining about something like this? No? Then i guess white people are pretty fucking good with their race relations. It doesnt bother us when a black girl wins, nor should it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2009)

Whites are the only group taught not to be proud of their race.

In fact, whites are supposed to feel guilty for being white.

There are Miss Black America contests

Miss Hispanic America contest.

All Asian beauty pagents

But can you imagine the outrage if some held a White Miss America contest ?

The screams of racism would be shouted from the roof tops.


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Whites are the only group taught not to be proud of their race.
> 
> In fact, whites are supposed to feel guilty for being white.
> 
> ...



That's actually a good point.


----------



## susancreem (Oct 16, 2009)

Because they can.  They have nothing else to do and they are all genetically stupid and believe whatever they are told.  Lincoln did them no great favor.  They need to be taken care of like little children because they are too stupid to take care of themselves.


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 16, 2009)

Godboy said:


> it.




That is classic.

This is what I love about the Sisters, they don't fake it.

They fake nothing, not orgaisms not approval, nothing.

I love a good sister.

This is why I always have my coffee black, no milk or suger.


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 16, 2009)

But you can throw some whiskey in there if you so please.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 16, 2009)

susancreem said:


> Because they can.  They have nothing else to do and they are all genetically stupid and believe whatever they are told.  Lincoln did them no great favor.  They need to be taken care of like little children because they are too stupid to take care of themselves.



So much for intelligent debate...


----------

